# Allgemeine Fragen zum ZR Race 6.0 2012



## EVHD (13. November 2012)

Moin, 
Ich hoffe mal das ich hier richtig bin. Ich habe das ZR Race 6.0 gekauft und hätte mal paar fragen. 
1. Lohnt es sich was noch ins Fahrrad zu investieren? Mein Fahrradhändler meinte das
der Rahmen net sehr hochwertig sei und das ich kein Geld investieren soll.
2. Kann ich hinten 180 mm Scheiben fahren? Beim neuen ZR Team ist eine 180er drauf.
3. Ist die Fox Evolution 32 besser oder schlecht als eine Rock Shox SID RL?

MfG
EVHD


----------



## greg12 (13. November 2012)

der rahmen ist wohl nicht mehr oder weniger wertig wie jeder vergleichbare rahmen in der preisklasse. guter standard mehr nicht- wenige rauch nicht. 
kommt drauf an was du investieren willst....
die fox ist max. schwerer aber sicher nicht besser als die sid! 
und 180er scheibe hinten müsste klappen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hangtime (13. November 2012)

Naja ich bin jetzt kein Profi aber ich glaub das ist nen normale Reaktion von einem Fachhändler. Der ist sicher nicht begeistert, dass du nen Versender gekauft hast. Wenn dir das Bike gefällt und du zufrieden damit bist, warum nicht Sachen "verbessern" ? Klar das ist kein Stöckli Rahmen aber das ist auch  kein Baumarkt-Bike. Also ich würde da nicht so viel drauf geben. Du musst damit fahren und wenn du was "Besseres" an deinem Bike haben möchtest da kauf es dir. Kaufst dir ja bestimmt nicht nächste Woche nen neues Bike? (da würde ich mir die Investition sparen). 

Mit der Bremsscheibe musst du mal im Handbuch gucken.

Zur Gabel: Keine Ahnung. Die 32er Evo ist meinem Wissen nach die Einsteigergabel von Fox. Aber wie die so im Vergleich zur SID ist... kein Plan.



  Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich aber sagen dass das Race 6.0 schon nen gutes Bike ist. Hab selber überlegt, mir dann aber doch nen Team 6.0 geholt. Fand die Touren-Geometrie ansprechender. Team 7 stand auch zur Auswahl aber ich brauche keine SID und die RX Bremsen wollte ich mir ersparen....


----------



## friesenspiess (14. November 2012)

EVHD schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich hoffe mal das ich hier richtig bin. Ich habe das ZR Race 6.0 gekauft und hätte mal paar fragen.
> 1. Lohnt es sich was noch ins Fahrrad zu investieren? Mein Fahrradhändler meinte das
> der Rahmen net sehr hochwertig sei und das ich kein Geld investieren soll.
> ...


 Warum soll der Rahmen nicht gut sein? Dein schöner Händler ist vermutlich not amused, dass er so ein Rad nicht zu dem Kurs anbieten kann. Hat er seine These mal mit Fakten untermauert??? Frag' ihn doch mal!


----------



## EVHD (14. November 2012)

Jup werde ich tun. 
Habe nun auf Radon-Bikes.de die maximale erlaubte Größe gefunden: 160 mm bei hardtails. Nur wieso ist dann das neue ZR Team 7.0 mit einer 180 mm Scheibe hinten ausgestattet obwohl die hardtails nur bis 160mm ausgelegt sind?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. November 2012)

@EVHD: das neue ZR team 7.0 hat hinten eine 160mm Scheibe, die 180mm Scheibe ist vorne.

RADON Team


----------



## EVHD (15. November 2012)

@Radon-Bikes: auf ihrer Webpage wird es aber mit 180/180 ausgeschrieben.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. November 2012)

Ist geändert! Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

